# Managing Alternative Pollinators: A Handbook



## Seattleite (Jan 30, 2010)

I got a copy of this a few weeks ago and find it fascinating!

And for everyone who likes to debate "which type of house is best," there are four pages dedicated to comparing each and every detail of the various kinds of housing available. The winner will surprise you.

But truly, great book, and I highly recommend getting a copy.


----------

